# Patching this Texture



## scottandkristy22

Ok - I know I am not supposed to ask here BUT - I have had no luck with the DIY'ers.... - I apologize but I am desperate for any help.
I have been in my house 18 years now and have 3 boys that are now 14/16/19 !!! - You can imagine the holes I have patched over the years...
Anyway, in the past I was not too too concerned with appearance as I knew I would be doing it again. Now that they are older, I want to do it right.
Now my dilemma.. - This wall texture is up the hallway stairs, in the main entrance foyer and hall and living room... It is a nightmare to duplicate for me- 
Could someone please tell me what tool to use to duplicate this? 
Also - when doing a larger patch- do I need to tape with this texture??
Again - Sorry for coming to the pros but I am at wits end... 
Thank You.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting

Please don't take this the wrong way but, hire a professional to patch and repair your sand swirl texture.:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins

M T Buckets Painting said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way but, hire a professional to patch and repair your sand swirl texture.:thumbup:


Are you kidding me? I'd rather avoid trying to match that, thank you very much.

OP-Use a dash brush, and let it start to set up before you swirl it....that'll give that clotted nasty look.

If you want to have a professional come in, have them skim coat it and do something attractive (not trying to be rude, but GAWD that's an ugly texture!)


----------



## cdwoodcox

Tony from ace hardware knows just what you need.
How far east into ohio are you maybe I will come fix it for a good price.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting

Slim, I agree. That is a very bad example of swirl. It looks as though their material was setting up on them before they could swirl it. It also appears to have numerous coats of paint on it also.

But the bottom line is that he should hire a professional to do such repairs.


----------



## moore

[email protected] hit it on the head... That's not sand. Looks like the diy rolled entire wall then started with the brush.. and half way through the clumps show up,but too late to stop now..... When I swirl a ceiling the brush is constantly being washed out in water ,,swish/sling/swirl.. 

[email protected] That will be hard to match like MT said call a pro .They may be able to get it close..or take a 8'' wallpaper brush [looks like a 8''] dip the brush in thin mud ..thinner than pancake batter.. then wipe excess off on a scrap piece of cardboard/sheet rock etc,, Roll same mud [ 1/2'' nap 9'' roller ] onto area ,,and wait a bit ...by this time the mud on the brush is starting dry... start swirling ..If it doesn't clump up at first ,,just wait , It will.. 

I have a 10 year old and 13 year old ..there not done with my home yet:furious: When they grow up ,and move away I'm going with v groove pine :laughing:
Good luck you 2!:thumbsup:


----------



## Final touch drywall

Screw trying to match it,,,rip that crap down & start fresh.:yes:


----------



## moore

Final touch drywall said:


> Screw trying to match it,,,rip that crap down & start fresh.:yes:


It can be fixed..not perfect.. but not impossible..


----------



## eastex1963

moore said:


> It can be fixed..not perfect.. but not impossible..


Yep, just finished a house yesterday that had swirl on ALL the ceilings. 3200 sq. ft. It doesn't anymore...:whistling2:.

Can be done. Ancient Chinese secret! Call me. I'll give ya a quote. Mileage included of course. 

Sorry, but times is hard. AND you said yourself, this is a Professional Drywall Site. We like to keep it that way.


----------



## drywall guy158

Final touch drywall said:


> Screw trying to match it,,,rip that crap down & start fresh.:yes:


thats what i was thinking !:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins

I just caught myself staring at that texture. It reminds me of something from my childhood.

My parents would drag me to church every Sunday. One day, some new people showed up. One of them was a woman, but she looked a lot like a man. I remember staring at her/him, and not being able to look away. At the time, I remember thinking how horrible she/he looked, but I could not stop staring. That's how this texture photo makes me feel. It's like a car wreck or something.


----------



## Mudshark

Slim - I think your toast is up :wacko: :wacko::wacko::wacko: You have been staring at drywall too long.


----------



## Final touch drywall

moore said:


> It can be fixed..not perfect.. but not impossible..


Why anyone would want that ugly crap on there walls is beyond me.


----------



## scottandkristy22

Hahahha - Thanks for all the wonderful comments.... - Seriously - I HATE the texture - I bought the place 18 years ago at a really good price - I was 24 years old and a 2000sq. ft 2 story w/ 4 bedrooms was amazing - lol the texture was not a concern then - Most of it is in the upstairs hall sooo. 
I would love to start over but that is not an option for me - 

House was built in 1965 and I am pretty positive that is the texture it had then - I bought it from the original owner.

Thanks for all your help-


----------



## silverstilts

Skim & sand Skim & sand. Not to hard the time you take to think about it every time you look at it it would be done, just a few hours or one weekend and you would have r finished.


----------



## SlimPickins

silverstilts said:


> Skim & sand Skim & sand. Not to hard the time you take to think about it every time you look at it it would be done, just a few hours or one weekend and you would have r finished.


A light scrape with something sharp would get all the "boogers" off, then skimming would be much easier....and as a person living with this affront to humanity (and drywall too), you would be THRILLED with the results.:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Tim0282

Mix a little corn meal in your mud and make it thin enough that you can put it on with a knife or trowel. Use a fairly dense sponge, wet it and float in circles to match.
Have had to do it a few times... In the '60s and '70s people seemed to want to make it look like a plaster stucco or something. Not real sure.
Good luck. Not an easy texture to match, but doable.


----------



## SlimPickins

Tim0282 said:


> Mix a little corn meal in your mud and make it thin enough that you can put it on with a knife or trowel. Use a fairly dense sponge, wet it and float in circles to match.
> Have had to do it a few times... In the '60s and '70s people seemed to want to make it look like a plaster stucco or something. Not real sure.
> Good luck. Not an easy texture to match, but doable.


Corn meal?? Never heard of that one before.....not a bad choice really, seeing as how you get it ground in different grades of coarseness. How does it stay consistent when you add moisture? Doesn't it swell the longer it sits?


----------



## Tim0282

It doesn't swell. And it is crazy how good it works. :thumbsup:
Have used it in paint to match sand finish plaster.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting

Tim0282 said:


> It doesn't swell. And it is crazy how good it works. :thumbsup:
> Have used it in paint to match sand finish plaster.


I have a couple of patches to do on a swirl. A H/O had to cut holes in the wall for access to plumbing and I am going to repair them for him. It is drywall with the sand swirl over the top. I was going to use paint texture but, I will give your cornmeal trick a try. I might try it on a sample board before I attack the repair. The texture additive for paint makes the paint dry very quickly, does cornmeal have a similar affect?


----------



## SlimPickins

Tim0282 said:


> It doesn't swell. And it is crazy how good it works. :thumbsup:
> Have used it in paint to match sand finish plaster.


Awesome....I'll put THAT one in my trick bag:thumbsup: Sand sucks!


----------



## Tim0282

It is crazy, but way easier to push around than sand. I suppose because it is lighter. Mixes in the paint easy, too. And tastes great! Haven't really tried tasting it on purpose.


----------



## Virginia Beach

You could almost match it up with about 1/8" mud and a course brush about 4" wide. Looks pretty amateur (ish) to me.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

practice on a scrap piece of board, had to match a ceiling once, after some thought and some practice I got real close to what was on top


----------



## MUDBONE

Tim0282 said:


> It doesn't swell. And it is crazy how good it works. :thumbsup:
> Have used it in paint to match sand finish plaster.


The self rising kind works great on the ceiling.


----------



## MUDBONE

Tim0282 said:


> It is crazy, but way easier to push around than sand. I suppose because it is lighter. Mixes in the paint easy, too. And tastes great! Haven't really tried tasting it on purpose.


now thats corney.


----------



## Tim0282

MUDBONE said:


> now thats corney.


:yes:


----------



## proficient Mudder

Tim0282 said:


> Mix a little corn meal in your mud and make it thin enough that you can put it on with a knife or trowel. Use a fairly dense sponge, wet it and float in circles to match.
> Have had to do it a few times... In the '60s and '70s people seemed to want to make it look like a plaster stucco or something. Not real sure.
> Good luck. Not an easy texture to match, but doable.


 

I have done alot of coin swirl, but never "corn" swirl .

Good tip with the corn meal, Bill


----------



## mudman46

what's that song my daughter used to play
by that black dude with the band-aid on his cheek
think went something like... must be the money 
hire a pro in the end you save your time as it must be worth something
take those boy's to a leaf hockey game :thumbup:
we'll do the rest


----------



## igorson

I think the texture would look much better if it was painted with flat paint. It is too glossy so give away all the imperfections.

http://1drywall.com/textures.html


----------

